# Woher bekomme ich Visio oder alternativen?



## regurge (28. September 2005)

Woher bekommme ich eine Visio Demo Version .. gibt es so was überhaupt? .. 

  oder kennt einer Alternativen .. auf jeden Fall muss es Free und auf deutsch  sein .. 

  Danke :>

 *edit*

 ich hab selbst schon was gefunden .. vielleicht kann es ja der ein oder andere auch mal brauchen:

http://www.soft-ware.net/multimedia/grafik/zeichnungen/index.asp

 trotzdem wäre eine Free Version besser .. denn mit dieser Trial kann man nicht speichern, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere noch einen Tipp


----------



## imweasel (28. September 2005)

Hi,

hast du dir schonmal dia angeschaut? Ich nutze es unter Linux als Visioersatz und für den _Hausgebrauch_ ist es meiner Meinung nach aussreichend.

Es gibt sogar eine Windowsversion, allerdings kann ich über deren Qualität nichts sagen.


----------

